# Is YouTube sound quality good enough to merit getting better computer speakers?



## spradlig

I hope this is the right forum of TC to post this in. 

I searched for a similar question but couldn't find one.

I am pretty old, so I discovered only very recently that a huge amount of classical music is available for free listening on YouTube. I hadn't occurred to me to look for music on a video site. After I saw people posting YouTube links on TC, I starting exploring YouTube. Now I listen to it all the time at work, on my work PC.

I listen to a lot of classical music, but I'm not much of an audiophile. I don't know how good the sound quality of YouTube videos is. If it is good, I might consider getting better speakers for my work computer.

So, does anyone know whether it is worth getting better speakers so I can enjoy YouTube videos more (the ones I have now are standard computer speakers)? If it is, can anyone recommend a type and/or brand of speaker? Of course, like most people, I have limited space on my desk.


----------



## brotagonist

I guess it depends on you  Since you said you're not much of an audiophile, it might not matter that much.

What I might suggest is that you buy yourself a few different types and try them out. If none give you more enjoyment than you presently have, return them all, otherwise keep the set that meets your needs and budget.

Make sure you buy from companies that will give you your money back, if you are not satisfied (ask them). Nearly all stores will do this, if you respectfully unpack the item, keep the packing, take care of the speakers during the trial phase, and box them back up into as close to the original state as possible, making sure not to lose any brochures, cables, etc.


----------



## Cimmerian Soul

Some of the newer posts are very good sounding-that is posts from the last 2 years or so. For good sound from your computer you will need a good sound card- I recommend An Asus Xonar -PCIE or one of the newer USB models. For great desk Top speaker I recommend the Audio Engine A2.


----------



## Vaneyes

spradlig, YT varies from horrible to good. The "goods" are often label-endorsed new releases. There are exceptions, like the Paavo Jarvi Beethoven symphony cycle.

On the whole, you may have better luck with some online classical radio, though you're at their mercy regarding playlists.

Decent computer speakers and/or headphones will suffice. Nothing too expensive. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

If you want to listen to music from your computer, the best thing you can do is spend $30 and get a USB DAC. The difference on some computers, mine for instance, is night and day. No point on spending money on an expensive sound card. Better speakers are always good, but start here. Here's what I recommend.

http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-UCA..._6?ie=UTF8&qid=1393379522&sr=8-6&keywords=dac


----------



## mtmailey

If you windows media player 11 or 12 then you may want to adjust the equalizers on it to get better sounds.


----------



## lupinix

as long as you can experience the music and can hear everything its fine, if you want a perfect experience though go to a concert if you can afford it


----------



## bigshot

Better speakers for your computer will make everything sound better, even poorly encoded youtube videos. Nothing else will make as much of a difference. Go for the speakers. If you want really good sound in powered computer speakers, I recommend the Harman Kardon Sound Sticks with subwoofer.

http://www.harmankardon.com/estore/...e=&network=g&gclid=CMfl4f7d6LwCFQ-DfgodZhAAqA


----------



## KenOC

bigshot said:


> Better speakers for your computer will make everything sound better, even poorly encoded youtube videos.


True, if you have a clean audio chain up to the speakers. Unfortunately many or most computer internal sound circuits, at least in PCs, are absolutely lousy. Until that is cured, the best speakers will sound lousy too.


----------



## neoshredder

Some is. Some isn't. It depends on your source.


----------



## Centropolis

It's hard to determine from your original post what speakers you are using now. For Youtube videos, I wouldn't spend too much money on anything just to listen to YT. 

Since you mentioned you are not an audiophile, a sensible solution is to just get a pair of better speakers than the ones you already have. The source soundcard from your desktop or laptop won't be the best. Depending on your budget, I would only probably get a good budget DAC and a pair of slightly better speakers. In your situation, I wouldn't spend more than $200 on the DAC plus new speakers just to hear better Youtube videos. 

Brands for DAC in that price range, NuForce uDAC2 and Fiio. 

As you all know, there is no ceiling in how much you can spend on audio stuff. But sensible solutions would be just better speakers first.....then a cheap DAC.

And remember, it's all about expectations and relatives. Before everyone saw the HD TVs and how much sharper they are compared to the old ones, no one was complaining about the old TVs. So all you have to do is not to put yourself in the situation where you hear $500 speakers hooked to a $300 DAC, and you'll never know the difference.


----------



## bigshot

KenOC said:


> True, if you have a clean audio chain up to the speakers. Unfortunately many or most computer internal sound circuits, at least in PCs, are absolutely lousy. Until that is cured, the best speakers will sound lousy too.


The difference between better and poor speakers is much greater than the difference between a better and poor sound card. Best to attend to the speakers first. If the sound card is bad, then you can fix it. But unless your computer is very old, the sound card should be fine for YouTube videos through computer speakers. If you replace the DAC first, you will have to replace the bad speakers too before you can hear any difference at all.


----------



## spradlig

Yikes. $170. Plus I'm not sure my colleagues in neighboring offices would appreciate a subwoofer . But wireless speakers are a good idea, I didn't even know they existed.



bigshot said:


> Better speakers for your computer will make everything sound better, even poorly encoded youtube videos. Nothing else will make as much of a difference. Go for the speakers. If you want really good sound in powered computer speakers, I recommend the Harman Kardon Sound Sticks with subwoofer.
> 
> http://www.harmankardon.com/estore/...e=&network=g&gclid=CMfl4f7d6LwCFQ-DfgodZhAAqA


----------



## bigshot

Oh no! You don't want those in an office. Maybe Harman makes a smaller set.


----------



## Centropolis

spradlig said:


> Yikes. $170. Plus I'm not sure my colleagues in neighboring offices would appreciate a subwoofer . But wireless speakers are a good idea, I didn't even know they existed.


What are you using right now as your speakers? And are you using them with a laptop or desktop?

By the sounds of it, you're not looking into spending too much to get an upgrade. This means your only real option is to upgrade your speakers only. Would $100 or less be in your budget?

Again, we don't know what you're using now so I can't really say right now.


----------



## Wood

bigshot said:


> Better speakers for your computer will make everything sound better, even poorly encoded youtube videos. Nothing else will make as much of a difference. Go for the speakers. If you want really good sound in powered computer speakers, I recommend the Harman Kardon Sound Sticks with subwoofer.
> 
> http://www.harmankardon.com/estore/...e=&network=g&gclid=CMfl4f7d6LwCFQ-DfgodZhAAqA


I've just bought a cabled version of these for my home office and set them up. They sound great.

Thanks Bigshot!


----------



## bigshot

They look like Flash Gordon, but they don't sound half bad. Does your sub light up blue like a jellyfish? I have an older version.


----------



## Wood

bigshot said:


> They look like Flash Gordon, but they don't sound half bad. Does your sub light up blue like a jellyfish? I have an older version.


I'm just disappointed that the subwoofer has to be hidden under my desk, I want to look at it!

Mine has a white LED, it doesn't light up too much unfortunately.

Excellent sound and very good for what I paid (£100).


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Wood said:


> I'm just disappointed that the subwoofer has to be hidden under my desk, I want to look at it!
> 
> Mine has a white LED, it doesn't light up too much unfortunately.
> 
> Excellent sound and very good for what I paid (£100).


Snap. I placed these lovely things on the shelf above my monitor. The slightly bright sound is tempered by having them a bit above my ears besides which they're too damn pretty and a steal at £100.


----------



## cournot

I don't expect great hifi sound from my office system, and I usually listen at low volumes, but I was impressed by this cheap pair. Got them for about $40 and they're being discontinued, but I think Amazon still sells them for between 40 and 50 bucks.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6650531


----------

